# All dialects: fruits, vegetables



## djara

Hello everybody,
Would you like to take part in completing the attached glossary of fruits and vegetables by adding entries for your own dialect?
I have provided a list in English, French, and Tunisian Arabic. I have also entered some words for Lebanese.
For Tunisian Arabic, I have provided a tentative pronunciation in Latin script. It would be helpful if you could do the same for your entries.

If interested, please proceed as follows:
1- Download the xls file [please make sure you download the latest version]
2- Enter the terms (and pronunciation) for your dialect
3- Upload the new version with your reply to the thread.

Note: I may have forgotten a few important fruits and vegetables. Don't hesitate to add them.


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Very interesting topic... Of course, you can't list all fruits and vegetables but let me suggest the following additions to your list.

- The loquat : it seems this fruit can be found in the Arabic speaking world. 
- The luffa : is traditionally grown in Egypt and other countries.
- The bitter melon : a favorite throughout Asia... What about the arab world????

And by the way I didn't see any entry for the fresh date.... (I know we should not delve too much into the date's vocabulary, but I guess it deserves more than one entry.)


----------



## elroy

I added Palestinian.

For some entries, there was more than one possibility, but I just went with the ones I use.  I did not translate "medlar" because I don't know of a word for it in Palestinian (I don't think the fruit is known to Palestinians).  Like Djara, I translated both "blackberry" and "mulberry" as توت even though that technically just means "berry," because I do think that's how they would be referred to by Palestinians because there is not a great variety of berries in the region.  I also added the English words for "corète" and "blette."

I think this is a very useful project and hope that many others contribute to it.  In my experience, there are significant differences across the Arabic-speaking world with regard to the words used for different fruits and vegetables, and often, the same word is used to mean very different things (as a comparison between the Tunisian and Palestinian translations in the file shows).


----------



## djara

> I did not translate "medlar" because I don't know of a word for it in Palestinian (I don't think the fruit is known to Palestinians). .



Isn't the word "azkadenia" used? I heard it used in Jerusalem. There is a restaurant in East Jerusalem called Azkadenia, with a "néflier" and I was told that it was named after the magnificent tree. If it isn't PA, maybe it is a borrowing (from Hebrew?).


----------



## elroy

"Askadinya" is not the same fruit.  The images I get when I do a Google Images search for "medlar" do not look like "askadinya," which is "loquat" in English.


----------



## djara

This picture of loquat corresponds exactly to what I call nèfle in French and bousaa3 in Tunisian Arabic. 
From wikipedia:
Loquat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The loquat (Eriobotrya japonica) is a fruit tree in the family Rosaceae, indigenous to southeastern China. It was formerly thought to be closely related to the genus Mespilus, and is still sometimes known as the Japanese medlar.

So, it seems, loquat = Japanese medlar = nèfle = bousaa3 (TA) = askadinya (PA)

I have replaced the English "medlar" by "loquat" (Also known as Japanese medlar)

If interested in introducing your own dialect version of the glossary, please proceed as follows:
1- Download the xls file [please make sure you download the latest version]
2- Enter the terms (and pronunciation) for your dialect
3- Upload the new version with your reply to the thread.
4- In your message, briefly state the changes you made


----------



## elroy

Perfect.  I added "askadinya."  Here's the updated file.


----------



## Mahaodeh

View attachment Copy of Fruit_Arabic dialects (1).xls

There are a few I didn't know, but I added most.


----------



## Egyptlover

I added the names in Egyptian dialect in addition to the following plants:
taro, parsley, guava, mint, carnation, cinnamon, ginger, persimmon and cape gooseberry.


----------



## ilyasnemo

I see there is no space for Moroccan Arabic in the list. 

I assume that most of the words will be similar to Tunisian. But by no means all. A quick glance has shown me at least four differences; two are logic French influence: 

- Grapefruit is said Plimus in Morocco
- Banana is said Bnan (although Mouz is of course understood)

But two are not:

- Orange is said Lchin لتشين, (probably from China). 

- Carrot is said Khizzu, not Sfinnariya (a very interesting word, coming from Latin Saphonaria and evolving into Spanish Zanahoria and even Portuguese Zenoira). Curiously enough, Khizzu خزّو is written similarly to the Fus·ha word: جزر  , but the pronounciation/root is of course completely different.


----------



## Imad Net

In Algerian Arabic, we say for carrot (Sennaria *السنّارية*), probably coming from Latin Saphonaria and evolving into Spanish Zanahoria and even Portuguese Zenoira..
In some region, they call it, Zrodia *الزرودية*

For orange, we call it, *tchina التشينة*, mais je ne trouve aucune relation avec la Chine (Chiana) comme nos frère a dit, (sorry for the French)


----------



## ilyasnemo

Je ne sais vraiment pas si le mot pour orange  *التشينة  *, est dérivé du nom du pays Chine. 

En Fus·ha, c'est برتقال  parce que son les portugais qui ont popularisé le fruit parmi les peuples arabe. Mais les portugais eux-même ont ramené l'orange de la Chine, d'ou elle est originaire. Pour ce fait, ce serait une racine logique pour le mot. Mais je n'ai pas de sources pour argumenter plus.


----------



## clevermizo

ilyasnemo said:


> I see there is no space for Moroccan Arabic in the list.



Of course there's space. Excel sheets have a nearly infinite number of columns.

Also, one correction - I think Maha's contributions should read "Iraqi" not "Palestinian", no?


----------



## Imad Net

ilyasnemo said:


> Je ne sais vraiment pas si le mot pour orange  *التشينة  *, est dérivé du nom du pays Chine.
> 
> En Fus·ha, c'est برتقال  parce que son les portugais qui ont popularisé le fruit parmi les peuples arabe. Mais les portugais eux-même ont ramené l'orange de la Chine, d'ou elle est originaire. Pour ce fait, ce serait une racine logique pour le mot. Mais je n'ai pas de sources pour argumenter plus.


peut être bien !!! mais on n'a aucune source fiable


----------



## squeezed90

I changed a few things in palestinian arabic. I've never heard of peaches referred to as mishmish so I changed it to dorra2. I've also never heard of toot ardy, we normally say farawla for strawberries. I also added parsley, cinnamon, coriander, mint, and guava


----------



## elroy

squeezed90 said:


> I've never heard of peaches referred to as mishmish so I changed it to dorra2.


 I did not translate "peach" as "mishmesh" but as "khookh."  "Durraa2" is "nectarine."


> I've also never heard of toot ardy, we normally say farawla for strawberries.


  "Tuut arDi" is definitely used, to distinguish strawberries from other berries.  "Farawla" is also used, as well as "tuut sadee" (which comes from Hebrew and is used by Arab Israelis).


----------



## squeezed90

This is a peach
http://jischinger.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/peach.jpg
I'd call this "durra2a"
This is a type of plum
http://www.hort.purdue.edu/ext/senior/fruits/images/large/plum.jpg
which I would call "khokha".
In english, i think the difference between a peach and a nectarine is simply the "fuzzy" layer that is on the outside of a peach, which is not there in a nectarine. I would distinguish between "durra2 b-wabar" and "durra2 bedoon wabar" because i don't think we have a word for nectarines.


----------



## elroy

Well, obviously we use these words differently. 

For me, a peach is a "khookha," a nectarine is a "durraa2a," and a plum is a "bar2uu2a."


----------



## ayed

It is updated..


----------



## huraishi

Thé discussion between Elroy and Squeezed is a recurrent one in Palestine.

Clearly : me$me$ is apricot.
Peach and plum exchange between 5oo5 and durraaq from family to family (for me a khookh is plum)
You have this debate mentioned in "the olive tree dictionary" - one of the most comprehensive Palestinian dictionary.

For Nectarine, as the fruit has been created recently through plum-peach hybridization, I am not surprised that there is no stabilized word beyond "naktariin". All the more because the fruit has retained features from both its parents (a durraaq flesh with a khookh skin). Burquq is the MSA for me$me$, and I find it adds to the overall confusion to promote it for nectarine...


----------



## Moseley

Why is there two rows for Palestinians? Is one meant to actually be Syrians?


----------



## momai

Since this thread was reopened I want to share the Syrian version,but I don't know how to upload a file here.
any help  please!.


----------



## Moseley

Hey momai, there's two Palestinians column, maybe one is actually Syrian?


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

Updated with Syrian Dialect
and I also updated and corrected some fruits in Lebanese dialect.


----------



## momai

OsamaAbdullah said:


> Updated with Syrian Dialect
> and I also updated and corrected some fruits in Lebanese dialect.


بدك تسملحلي ضفلك شوية تعديلات لأنو لهجتك بعيدة شوي عن لهجتي بس بشكل عام كلو تمام. View attachment Copy of Fruit_Arabic dialects (1) (1).xls


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

momai said:


> بدك تسملحلي ضفلك شوية تعديلات لأنو لهجتك بعيدة شوي عن لهجتي بس بشكل عام كلو تمام. View attachment 13047


شو لهجتك؟ مبين من الشام؟  متلي يعني
Lime is زيزفون or حامض الليمون?


----------



## momai

OsamaAbdullah said:


> شو لهجتك؟ مبين من الشام؟  متلي يعني
> Lime is زيزفون or حامض الليمون?


لا والله يا بو شريك من ريف حماة
أهلا وسهلا بكل الشام
لا الزيزفون مالو علاقة باللياقة لامن قريب ولا بعيد الليم بسموا عنا يا ليمون أخضر يا حامض

بس بزكر أنو عند العطار الليمون المجفف بسموا ليم بس كمان شرحك ماني متأكد كتير


----------



## OsamaAbdullah

momai said:


> بس بزكر أنو عند العطار الليمون المجفف بسموا ليم بس كمان شرحك ماني متأكد كتير



I will update the file and remove زيزفون .... I will leave it blank
Nice to meet you too my friend.


----------



## akhooha

Thank you djara, elroy, Mahaodeh, Egyptlover, Squeezed90, ayed, OsamaAbdullah, momai, and  everyone else who contributed to the discussion and the evolution of this list.  It will be a good resource.
One question has been asked, however, which has not yet been answered.
Starting with the 5th revision (if I've counted correctly, there are now 10 versions), Mahaodeh included an extra column for Palestinian.  There are now 2 columns for Palestinian, and the differences between them are slight, but they vary nevertheless.
Should one of those Palestinian columns be labelled something else? If so, which one and what should it be labelled? Perhaps Mahaodeh can explain.
The double column for Palestinian is the only flaw, and I hope it can be resolved.
Thank you.


----------



## Hemza

I added a Moroccan list of words (which are for most of them, shared with Tunisian) and corrected few mistakes on the French side. These words are the one which are in use in my area, words may vary according to it. I left some blanks where I don't know about the use. I'm sorry if it doesn't look exactly like the other columns, I don't master Excel as I should do .

Ps: It seems that I cannot upload the file... I select "transférer un fichier" but it doesn't allow me to choose the excel file . I keep it for the moment on my laptop, is someone willing to help me?


----------



## akhooha

Hemza, I believe I've found a way to get around not being able to send and excel file.  Just turn it into a "zip" file, and it should be sendable. When it reaches the forum, theoretically all you have to do is download it and "un-zip" it. Kind of ridiculous that they won't allow .xls files, but they will allow the .xls file if it's in a .zip folder.  I will try it now. Here's a screen shot of how to put it into a .zip folder:


----------



## Hemza

Here it is


----------



## akhooha

Hemza ---- thanks! That worked well. I now have the new, improved spreadsheet with your Moroccan column added to it. Hopefully, now that we are able to upload excel files (albeit in a roundabout fashion), others might also make additions, corrections, and improvements,


----------



## Hemza

You're welcome. Some entries are repeated and to make the Moroccan column, I copied past the Tunisian one and modified (except for the second "lim", I forgot, we do not say "ليم بلدي").

I hope someone will complete my list and others will add how they say in their dialect.


----------



## akhooha

Addressing an issue  which was brought up 2 years ago, but never resolved: the existence of 2 slightly  different Palestinian columns. Perhaps elroy would be kind enough to have a look and be able to label the columns appropriately....? Thanks in advance..


----------



## elroy

The orange one is Palestinian.  The yellow one is Iraqi.


----------



## akhooha

Thanks for the clarification, elroy...


----------



## Hemza

Hello,

Just a small correction I noticed randomly by reading the file again. "Nectarine". In Moroccan, it's said "شهدية/shahdiiya".

Can I leave you, akhooha, correcting it yourself or do you want me to upload the file again?


----------



## ahmar

It's very interesting to compare the Maltese names for fruit with them. Many are the same but there are a few interesting differences.

The general Arabic word for apricot seems to be "mishmash" or a variant of it, but in maltese it is "berquq". I noticed the same word "barquuq" is used to refer to the plum in some dialects so I wonder how we started using it for apricot.

Interestingly our word for plum is "ghajnbaqar" which means "eye of the cow" (because that's what this fruit looks like). Is this word used in any of the Arabic dialects?

Figs = Tin, but we also use Bajtar ta San Gwann for some types of fig, which means Bajtar of St John. Anyone know the origin of "Bajtar"?.

Orange = Laring

Artichoke = Qaqoċċ (looks semitic but according to that document the Arabic word for it is not that. I wonder where it comes from)

Carrot = Karrotta or Zunnarija  (the latter sounds similar to the Tunisian word "sfinnaarya". This word is quite different from the rest of the Arabic dialects. Origin?)

Cauliflower = Pastard (again, this is different from Arabic and from Italian and I don't know the origin)

Olive = Zebbug (the word zayt is used for oil including olive oil in Malta not for the olive itself. Where do you think "Zebbug" came from?)

Pepper = Bżar (Again this is different from Arabic)

Turnip = ġidra (Spelled jidra - Different from Arabic, and this word can also be used to refer to a stupid person)


----------



## Ghabi

Moderator's Note: Dear all, please use this thread for the sake of updating the attached glossary. For the discussion of any individual word, please open a new thread for it, in order not to turn this thread into mutl-topic. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## ahmar

I added the Maltese version.


----------



## akhooha

Thanks for Maltese addition, ahmar. I've incorporated your Moroccan addition along with Hemza's Moroccan data and have done a bit of clean-up on the spreadsheet, mostly getting rid of duplicates. I'm attaching the cleaned-up copy. Hopefully, this attachment won't require a password, as one I'd sent previously had done mysteriously. If you see any mistakes, please correct them and send an updated sheet. Thanks again.


----------



## ahmar

Yeah I enjoyed doing it and thanks for the update: it looks better. I actually forgot to add that we use the word "naniegh" for the mint leaves apart from "menta". We generally use "menta" or "minta" to refer to the mint flavor, and "naniegh" to refer to the mint leaves.

EDIT:

Oh and akhooha, it sems like in your update you left out the maltese word for pepper out, which is: bżar


----------



## akhooha

Thanks for catching that, ahmar. I've updated accordingly.


----------



## Hemza

ahmar said:


> Pepper = Bżar (Again this is different from Arabic)



Have a look here :

تعريف و معنى أبزار بالعربي في معجم المعاني الجامع، المعجم الوسيط ،اللغة العربية المعاصر  - معجم عربي عربي - صفحة 1

This is also the word used in Morocco for black pepper (ibzaar)


----------

